# Inkscape Good Free Software



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all just wanted to give a shout out that Inkscape is a graphics software thats free and is pretty good! I just dont like pirating software anymore so I've been buying everything, and this program prolly saved me a couple hundred bucks from buying adobe illustrator. You can get it from download.com

heres a little postcard I whipped up with inkscape.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! Its open source like Openoffice and Firefox! Did you try to open any other file types with it (psd., cpt. etc).


----------

